
Did Congress Really Expect Us to Whittle Our Own Personal Jailbreaking Tools? - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/02/did-congress-really-expect-us-whittle-our-own-personal-jailbreaking-tools
======
emh68
Seems like the system is working as intended. The Copyright Office is
powerless or unwilling to stand up to the copyright holders, and as a result
they can only give us hollow concessions like "You can jailbreak this, but you
can't buy tools from someone else to do so".

------
berbec
While I support the idea of device control the EFF is pushing here, are we
really expecting the company to go "Oh, then let me jailbreak that for you"
and then take the software team off the current job to release the custom
firmware/bootloader etc? I don't have an answer for this one, but I think
expecting the company to spend money is not the best way. Much better would be
ditching this garbage law and requiring right to repair so the initial release
had the requirements built in.

~~~
Mononokay
Doctorow's essay was about not being able to distribute tools _to_ jailbreak
your device; and on top of that, professionals not being allowed to jailbreak
a customer's device.

~~~
berbec
Ah! I got the impression he expected the manufacturer to supply the code.

